# 1520 shuts off



## thefuzz472 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a 1520 diesel that runs fine until you turn the headlamps on then the engine will shut down after a minute or so. Replaced the battery and had the alternator rebuilt. What can be causing it to shut down like that?


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

Check all ground wire connections for corrosion and clean them


----------

